# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Migrate data from MS Access to SQL Server 2005 Express

## BASU

Suppose the conversion from MS Access to SQL Server was done in SQL Server 
Version 2000 and after that some modification of database properties done in 
SQL Server 2005 Express. Is  it possible to open and or modify from SQL 
Server 2000?.

We are having this problem. The database first created in SQL 2000 then 
modified in SQL 2005 Express. After that when we tried to open and modify in 
SQL Server 2000 then it is giving error message:-
ERROR 602: could not find row in sysindexes for database ID 7, object ID 1, 
index ID 1. Run DBCC CHECKTABLE on sysindexes.

We will be glad to hear from you about any solution for this problem

----------


## syncmobile

I think you posted this to the wrong forum, but if you ever do want to migrate Access to Sybase, check out this link  for a tool on how do the migration.

----------


## Byapti

Hi,
There is an article on Migration from Access To Sql Server. It is available at
http://aspalliance.com/989_Migrating..._to_SQL_Server
I hope, you can get some inputs from this article to solve your queries

----------

